# Retirement on ill health grounds query



## Daddy Ireland (17 Aug 2018)

My brother is a public servant.   He recently became ill and has made a reasonable recovery but is still out sick from work.  He worked in a very stressful job and most people accept that he could not go back to the same post.  He is 55 and thinking of seeking retirement on ill health grounds.  
If his employers offer him a less stressful alternative role does he have to accept it if he wishes to actually retire altogether and has no interest in taking up a less stressful alternative role ?


----------



## Leper (18 Aug 2018)

One of the jobs that I used to work at was preparing paperwork on retirement on grounds of ill health for public servants. 55 is probably the optimum for such retiring. Some Public Service bodies offer lighter duties to those returning from serious sick leave. Some don't. 

The PS employer will send your brother to the Medical Officer (even without request of your brother). The MO will discuss what your brother wants discussed. If retirement is your brother's choice then perhaps this is his first port of call and the decision might be taken from his hands. When somebody retires due to health reasons your brother may be entitled to "added years" which should lead to a better pension payout. However, the Medical Officer must confirm that ill health is the cause of the retirement.

In these days of potential litigation Medical Officers and Public Service bodies appear to favour going through the early retirement route.

The foregoing is my own personal view and most likely indicates of what probably will occur. I should point out that PS bodies and Medical Officers will say that every case is prepared on merits/demerits.


----------



## Daddy Ireland (18 Aug 2018)

Thanks Leper for that very comprehensive reply.

From your experience would the HSE be one of the PS bodies that may offer lighter duties instead of original role ?


----------



## runningrecord (18 Aug 2018)

why do you say 55 is the optimum for such retiring?


----------



## Leper (18 Aug 2018)

Daddy Ireland said:


> Thanks Leper for that very comprehensive reply.
> 
> From your experience would the HSE be one of the PS bodies that may offer lighter duties instead of original role ?



Yes (but HSE is probably leading the way in fostering retirement on grounds of ill health). A point to ponder if the lighter duties are those of a more junior grade the rate of pay might be in in question. Every case is judged on its merits (well, that's one of HSE's most popular group of words along with "going forward" - "picking the low lying fruit" - "getting your ducks in a row



runningrecord said:


> why do you say 55 is the optimum for such retiring?



The maximum of added years is just under eight years. If he person in question is 55 and lets say he/she has 33 years service the "added" years would bring the service to 40+ years. No more than 40 years is reckonable for full service. Therefore, full pension probably will apply. For the record a person retiring on grounds of ill health aged 25 would get much less added years. Each case is judged on its merits.


----------



## Daddy Ireland (19 Aug 2018)

Thanks again Leper


----------



## Leper (22 Aug 2018)

Just a point:- When somebody wishes to apply for early retirement on grounds of ill health (a decision usually not taken lightly), it is the Medical Officer who will make the  decision after interviewing the patient. The MO will discuss matters with the patient too with the decision as there might be other issues (as well as health matters) causing the situation. The patient can inform the MO that "ill health" only is what is to appear on the medical report. The nature of the illness etc need not be shown.

Just another point:- After the choice to retire is made, the patient can be gung-ho and want to jump ship as soon as possible. It can take several weeks to see the Medical Officer, so don't assume everything will happen within days. Then there is the process of lump sum and pension to be calculated. Again, this won't happen in a day. 

Just another point:- If you don't wish to retire after illness and the employer is sending you directly to the MO, you would do well to have your case prepared in advance even to asking the MO to review the situations some more months into the future. It is very easy to talk yourself into early retirement that you might not want.


----------



## Daddy Ireland (22 Aug 2018)

Thanks Leper.  Your an early riser.


----------



## Gerryq (29 Jul 2020)

Leper said:


> Just a point:- When somebody wishes to apply for early retirement on grounds of ill health (a decision usually not taken lightly), it is the Medical Officer who will make the  decision after interviewing the patient. The MO will discuss matters with the patient too with the decision as there might be other issues (as well as health matters) causing the situation. The patient can inform the MO that "ill health" only is what is to appear on the medical report. The nature of the illness etc need not be shown.
> 
> Just another point:- After the choice to retire is made, the patient can be gung-ho and want to jump ship as soon as possible. It can take several weeks to see the Medical Officer, so don't assume everything will happen within days. Then there is the process of lump sum and pension to be calculated. Again, this won't happen in a day.
> 
> Just another point:- If you don't wish to retire after illness and the employer is sending you directly to the MO, you would do well to have your case prepared in advance even to asking the MO to review the situations some more months into the future. It is very easy to talk yourself into early retirement that you might not want.


Hi. I have had my 2 hips replaced and I am thinking of retiring on ill health grounds. I work 60 miles away in a hospital and on my feet all day. I am only 44 years old. I know I wouldn't be able to return to my job. Do I have to jump through hoops to get ill health retirement.


----------



## Leper (29 Jul 2020)

Gerryq said:


> Hi. I have had my 2 hips replaced and I am thinking of retiring on ill health grounds. I work 60 miles away in a hospital and on my feet all day. I am only 44 years old. I know I wouldn't be able to return to my job. Do I have to jump through hoops to get ill health retirement.



You need to see the Medical Officer and discuss your situation.


----------

